# What game do I need for over Christmas ?



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Come on then guys, throw me your recommendations and opinions.
:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Battlefield 3
Uncharted 3


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry, should've mentioned I have the Xbox 360.

Is BF3 any good for single player campaigns, or does it die just too quick ?....I loved BF2, but think I've read about this dying too quick on single player campains


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

MW3 although not played it
F1 2011
Red Dead Redemption
Dirt 2 or 3


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Sorry, should've mentioned I have the Xbox 360.
> 
> Is BF3 any good for single player campaigns, or does it die just too quick ?....I loved BF2, but think I've read about this dying too quick on single player campains


I find it okay. Depends on what you want from a game I guess.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

buckaroo


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

Forza 4
Dirt 3 (£10 at the mo)
Im really enjoying saints row 3


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

If you want a game that will last you till next Christmas then Skyrim.


----------



## Steve M (Nov 5, 2011)

Skyrim 2nd'd


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Is skyrim quite good then?


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Skyrim is amazing. Im sure it will clear up at the awards.

But if you dont like RPG's, then Forza 4 is great or BF3, single player is good but its clear to see why it's been voted the best mutiplayer online game.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Whatever happened to good old fashioned toys and games, loads better than sitting in front of a computer screen, a friend just posted me a clip on youtube, really getting the itch to do a bit of slot racing sometime soon,

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPcBTlMraYA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

For myself, my family around me, nothing else...


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Wife is getting me a Kinect and it has Kinect Adventures,Kinect Sports,Kinect Dance ?, Forza 4 and a ghosty/zombie beat en up again for the kinect. I will be working the Turkey off for sure


----------

